# Trolling Gear - Rods/Reels?



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looking to buy trolling rods / reels- what should I be looking at?

...I just bought T-top mounted outriggers for my single engine center console. Looks like I'll be running 5 lines trolling altogether (I've never used outriggers before). 1 from the center (t-top or leaning post), 1 from each corner of the boat and one from each outrigger.

I'm going to target kings mostly (6-8x year??) , but there will be nice days that we may go on out and target wahoo, dolphin, and some tuna if we can find them. (3-4x / year). I also bottom fish a couple times a month.

I currently have 2 Penn senator 6/0's on 50-80 lb boat rods that I use for bottom fishing, and I also have a couple of pier/boat spinning rods (Battle 6000, Penn 704, Mitchell 302)- all on 7' or longer 30 lb class rods.

I'd like to find some good used combos, (5 matching ones would be awesome- so that I could leave them rigged for trolling)- What should I be looking for? Penn 30 Wides? Shimano TLD 30? More 6/0's? Tiagras?

I'm an amatuer, but I'd like to gear up properly for trolling local waters.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Also- would be willing to trade an old yamaha 225 2 stroke for rods/reels if anyone has some they want to get rid of.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

TLD 25's and 30's. 2 speeds on the 30's if you can afford em. That's all you need!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Combos*

Buy something you really want regardless of cost you fish for fun so buy something that makes it more enjoyable Talicas would be a great start if the purchase point is out of your range Avent makes solid reels as well


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks like the Shimano TLD II 30's can be found new for about 200 but the same size Talica would be around $600... And the same size Avet at $479 (although the Avet appears to have more drag and line capacity for the "30" size.! 

What about rods?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I second the TLD's. You don't need 50# of drag to troll. We set ours at 8-9#. And i doubt you need more line than a TLD 30 can hold. You can always chase the fish if you need to.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Get the TLD's or used Tiagra's. Properly taken care of they will last forever and catch fish. 15 lbs. of drag is the most you will ever use for trolling and never go over that. 12 lbs. is the norm for all pelagics like tuna, wahoo, etc..


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Tld25 for sure that is plenty to catch any mahi and most wahoo with 30 pound mono.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

As you have a single engine boat, I will assume you mean blackfin when you say tuna. That said, you can target all of your species with TLD20s and TLD25s unless you plan to do high speed trolling for wahoo. You CANNOT put much drag on a king and hope to keep the hooks in his mouth. So, save yourself some money and get some TLDs (TLD30 if you are just set on a 2-speed) and be done with it. Load 'em up with 30-40 lb. mono and go get 'em.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

West Marine has 6 GLD 30's in stock and they are on clearance for $132.00 each.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i would say 3 tld 20s and 2 tld 25s the 20s are great inshore reels and if things are done right with a little luck will catch any blackfin dolphin wahoo sailfish or white marlin u may find out around the edge the 2 25s will give u the ability to catch a small blue marlin and allow u to trol some bigger baits if u get a little past the edge benifit of a smaller boat is u can chase the fish rather than back down on it so line capicity isnt as big of a deal if u go with mono spool the 20s up with 25 and the 25s up with 30 braid is a better option but fishing 8 or 10 times a year braid for 5 rigs will cost as much as a good combo


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

The TLDs are a great bang for the buck for the fishing that you described. If you want a great, super versatile reel that you can fish kings and not get your butt handed to you when that big Hoo or YF decides to play, look at the Penn 16vsx. (and I'm a diehard Shimano fan).


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i dont even know that reel will have to look into it im a diehard penn fan just love the weight of tlds and they are good reels for the price i know there is better, old penn internationals are great but are heavy as a bulldozer love the tlds 2 speeds are best more fun to fish with especialy for new anglers still swear by the old school penn spinners yes they are heavy but also bulletproof


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Reels*

I would look on e-bay, you can find some good used equipment for relatively cheap, if you take your time.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're a diehard Penn fan, take a look at the Squall lever drag reels. Similar to a TLD, but a step above in my opinion - but I'm biased. Do a little research on the 50 and 60 size Squall LD reels. You'll probably like what you read.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Additionally, if you want a 2 speed reel that isn't too heavy, Penn has some Squall LD 2-speeds coming soon (I think September). They will have a 50W, 30W, and 16 size. Look pretty stinkin sweet to me. Pair hem up with a decent rod with a roller stripper and tip, you could have a brand new, legit offshore trolling combo for $500 or less. If you're not in a hurry, take some time and look into the new Penn reels and talk with some ships. Surely they have some on order.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a penn squall 50 LD that I use for bottom fishing, and I really like it. It's extremely smooth all the way around. I have fished with it for a season and a half and only have one minor complaint.... The egg grip bent on me (right at the attachment point to the crank) while I was fighting a big fish off the bottom. It was able to bend back and keep fishing, but now I'm a little worried that its weak and will be prone to bending again. Either way its a killer reel for the money! 
Definitely go with a roller rod for trolling. Friction and heat becomes an issue if you don't have rollers.


----------

